# 6 months rental in Paphos from May 2016



## brunettegirl (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello does anyone know of any apartments or any estate agents who deal with 6 months rentals.
I am trying to find a 6 month rental in kato paphos or in within walking distance of this area for May 2016,but I am having no luck at all as most estate agents I have contacted will only lease a property or apartment for a 1 year contract or longer?Budget is around 600 euros a month

Is it even possible to find a 6 month rental apartment in Paphos or is every apartment only rented for one year or longer?

If anyone has any information or an apartment to rent in Paphos are able to help me please let me know...

Many Thanks

Sarah


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Sarah.

I asked Becky at SmartRentz (got our apartment thanks to her), and she reckons they do; it all depends on the individual owner of the property. It's a buyer's and renter's market here so you should have a good chance of picking up a bargain. 

This is the website -

SmartRentz

- all property listings are up to date, but your best bet is to tell Becky what you are after and she'll take you on a tour of what's available within your price and rental period range.

Oh and don't forget to haggle!


----------



## brunettegirl (Apr 17, 2016)

*thankyou*

Thankyou so much for your response...I will look on the website and email becky at smart rentz...hopefully I find somewhere...


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Sarah - I've messaged you Becky's number - probably quicker and easier to text/call direct - she's fine with that approach.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh, apparently I can't send you messages. Oh well, I'm sure you'll manage just fine.


----------



## ricolo (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Sarah, we moved to Cyprus in Jan. 2011 and found a place for one year. After living there for 6 months we decided to move as too much construction was going on. We used mrrent-paphos.net. They recommend that clients sign a 6 month lease to look around. Thaki and Susan
were extremely helpful when we arrived. They helped with setting up electricity, phone and banking. 
Marijke and Ric


----------



## hopefulx2 (May 6, 2015)

Superior real estates do 6 months rent. We had 2 viewings arranged with Becky from smartrentz, she emailed us just a few hours before our appointments to view, saying that both properties had now been taken. We had these appointments booked for the day after our arrival in Paphos, so we were left very disappointed


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hopefulx2 said:


> Superior real estates do 6 months rent. We had 2 viewings arranged with Becky from smartrentz, she emailed us just a few hours before our appointments to view, saying that both properties had now been taken. We had these appointments booked for the day after our arrival in Paphos, so we were left very disappointed


No agent will keep a property for later customers if they can rent it out. They get cheated too often... Becky has always been very good to the customers I have sent to her


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope nobody objects if I re-open this old thread, but I too am looking to rent in Paphos for six months and it seemed sensible to tag on to this thread rather than open a new one.

My question is about estate agents' commission. Firstly, am I correct in thinking it is the landlord who pays the commission to the estate agent? From my experience in other countries, the commission is typically one month's rent. If this is the case in Cyprus, would this not be a disincentive to a landlord to accept a six month rental? For example, if a landlord rents out a property for 2x six month periods, he/she would pay to the agent two months' rental, whereas if the landlord rents for 1x twelve month period he/she would only pay one month's rental in commission.

I know my question is based on a number of assumptions. Perhaps someone with knowledge could tell me if these assumptions are correct? Many thanks for any help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You are correct. The landlord pays the agent which is why landlords don't actually like 6 month rentals but what tends to happen is that renters say they want it for a year then find an excuse to leave . However if a contract is broken without good reason the landlord can keep the one months deposit.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

Veronica said:


> You are correct. The landlord pays the agent which is why landlords don't actually like 6 month rentals but what tends to happen is that renters say they want it for a year then find an excuse to leave . However if a contract is broken without good reason the landlord can keep the one months deposit.


That's interesting. I rented a flat in Singapore for twelve months, but had to leave after 10 months because my work permit finished and I was obliged to leave the country. I gave two months' notice and received my deposit back without any problems.

What would be considered a good reason for leaving in Cyprus? Presumably if I found a cheaper flat close by that would not be a good reason, but if I was forced to leave the country for whatever reason, would that be considered a good reason?

In any case, what is there to stop me from simply failing to pay the final month's rent? For moral reasons I would not like to do this, but I am sure this is something many tenants would do.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Transcend said:


> That's interesting. I rented a flat in Singapore for twelve months, but had to leave after 10 months because my work permit finished and I was obliged to leave the country. I gave two months' notice and received my deposit back without any problems.
> 
> What would be considered a good reason for leaving in Cyprus? Presumably if I found a cheaper flat close by that would not be a good reason, but if I was forced to leave the country for whatever reason, would that be considered a good reason?
> 
> In any case, what is there to stop me from simply failing to pay the final month's rent? For moral reasons I would not like to do this, but I am sure this is something many tenants would do.


When renting via an agency, the agency usually charges the landlord one month rent as their commission. When the tenant pays the deposit + 1 month rent in advance through an agent, the landlord only therefore actually receives the first month rent. Consequently, there have been many cases here where tenants are not given their deposits back at the end of the tenancy period (although some landlords do allow the final month to be 'rent free' in lieu of deposit).


----------



## hopefulx2 (May 6, 2015)

West Coast Properties. If you leave before the end of your twelve month contract then you are liable for the remainder of the term. This from Eva @ West Coast during a recent conversation about rental terms


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

hopefulx2 said:


> West Coast Properties. If you leave before the end of your twelve month contract then you are liable for the remainder of the term. This from Eva @ West Coast during a recent conversation about rental terms


I think that is fair enough if the tenant just "walks out". Is there not a notice period built in to the contract though? Let's say the notice period was one month (as is typical in the UK), a tenant who gave that amount of notice would surely be entitled to receive their deposit back.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> When renting via an agency, the agency usually charges the landlord one month rent as their commission. When the tenant pays the deposit + 1 month rent in advance through an agent, the landlord only therefore actually receives the first month rent. Consequently, there have been many cases here where tenants are not given their deposits back at the end of the tenancy period (although some landlords do allow the final month to be 'rent free' in lieu of deposit).


I see. You mention that "_some landlords do allow the final month to be 'rent free' in lieu of deposit_" If the landlord refuses to do that, I would think it is tempting for the tenant to just withhold the final month's rent anyway. That way, there would be no risk of them losing their deposit.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hopefulx2 said:


> West Coast Properties. If you leave before the end of your twelve month contract then you are liable for the remainder of the term. This from Eva @ West Coast during a recent conversation about rental terms


Strictly speaking that is true, but it rarely happens. Of course there may be some cases where the agent takes the monthly rent and enforces that clause.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Transcend said:


> I see. You mention that "_some landlords do allow the final month to be 'rent free' in lieu of deposit_" If the landlord refuses to do that, I would think it is tempting for the tenant to just withhold the final month's rent anyway. That way, there would be no risk of them losing their deposit.


Actually, most rentals require 1 month rent in advance + the deposit (which, as I have said, if an agency is used, the landlord does not actually receive as he is effectively paying it direct to the agency as their commission). Many unscrupulous landlords therefore are not willing to pay the deposit 'back' as they are obliged to, and will use all sorts of excuses or point to fictitious damage to withhold the deposit. This effectively means that the tenant is being used to pay the original agency fee via their deposit. 

Whilst the tenancy agreement will favour the tenant in law, such cases if taken to court are expensive and take an inordinate amount of time to be of any real support to tenants. The final month of a tenancy has been paid in advance so is not actually rent free and in theory the tenant should move out at the end of that months rental period. However, if a tenant unilaterally decided to withhold a *further* months rent in lieu of the deposit, then the law side with the landlord, and I would not recommend getting on the wrong side of some Cypriot landlords in this way. If, however, the landlord does a prior inspection of the property for damage and is satisfied that there are no problems, they may be more amenable to allow the deposit to be used as a final months rent rather than reimbursing in cash.


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Actually, most rentals require 1 month rent in advance + the deposit (which, as I have said, if an agency is used, the landlord does not actually receive as he is effectively paying it direct to the agency as their commission). Many unscrupulous landlords therefore are not willing to pay the deposit 'back' as they are obliged to, and will use all sorts of excuses or point to fictitious damage to withhold the deposit. This effectively means that the tenant is being used to pay the original agency fee via their deposit.


This is what had me worried when you mentioned it in your earlier post. I have heard about this happening in other countries too.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

MrSpadge said:


> Sarah - I've messaged you Becky's number - probably quicker and easier to text/call direct - she's fine with that approach.


Could you also message me with Becky's number please. I know somebody who wishes to rent out a one bed apartment in town. Thanks.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Rema said:


> Could you also message me with Becky's number please. I know somebody who wishes to rent out a one bed apartment in town. Thanks.


Hi - the business number is + 357 99 12 61 44 (from the site) - I'll hold off on passing around her mobile for now as it was a one-off previously, and I wouldn't feel comfortable with doing so unless checking with Becky first (and I'm back in the UK at the moment).

I know, excuses, excuses!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

MrSpadge said:


> Hi - the business number is + 357 99 12 61 44 (from the site) - I'll hold off on passing around her mobile for now as it was a one-off previously, and I wouldn't feel comfortable with doing so unless checking with Becky first (and I'm back in the UK at the moment).
> 
> I know, excuses, excuses!


Thanks very much. 
However, the number you gave out is actually a mobile number, did you mean to post a land line number?


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Rema said:


> Thanks very much.
> However, the number you gave out is actually a mobile number, did you mean to post a land line number?


That's the number on the site. Voila -

SmartRentz


----------

